# San Antonio question



## gstepic (Nov 17, 2014)

We have never been to San Antonio and are planning our first trip there next September. We will be using our Wyndham points which means our choices are La Cascada and the Riverside Suites. I would love to get some opinion about both resorts, in particular would like to know -

1. Which is closer to most of the worthwhile sites.

2. Are the presidential suites of the La Cascada on higher floors with a good view?

3. Is the La Cascada within walking distance of the nicer river walk areas?

4. Is there on street parking near by either resort or is it best to use the resort parking?

Of course any opinions about things not mentioned concerning each resort would be very much appreciated.

Thanks in advance - Gary


----------



## Joe33426 (Nov 17, 2014)

I haven't stayed at either, but made a reservation for Riverside Suites for June 2015.  Although Riverside is older, I think I choose it over La Cascada due to location and the fact that we're only staying a couple of days so I figured we could "rough" it.   Besides, I generally like to park my own car, and with La Cascada it's valet only for $15/day and Riverside it's self-park for $12/day in a garage a block away.  I'm okay with that.  I also have a preference towards smaller resorts.  

Not many comparisons of the two resorts, but this one is somewhat dated:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105712


----------



## tstraveler2 (Nov 17, 2014)

We did not stay at Riverside, but did visit there and got an unofficial tour.  We did not like what we saw, even though it is right on the river(street level).  La Casada is much more modern.  We stayed in a one bdrm on the 6th floor city view.  Would stay there again if we went back.  

It is a bit of a walk to the riverwalk, but not bad for a guy in his 60's and slightly out of shape.  We did it everyday, although Wyndham has a shuttlebus to take you to some destinations.  We used the valet parking but didn't move our car the entire week.


----------



## gstepic (Nov 17, 2014)

A friend of mine told me about the shuttle, and my wife and I walk 2.5 miles every morning so the walk would not bother this 66 year old guy. He also said the La Cascada was the nicer of the two. He also said there was a parking garage not too far away, and I know he does not like to walk. 

It is funny, my wife for years has wanted to go to San Antonio and I was never excited about it. I am discovering at this ripe old age is I love going to places to have a drink or meal with some charm and that is near some sort of body of water. For some reason this is very relaxing to me and why I love places like Hawaii, Destin, San Diego and Panama City Beach. I have a feeling I am going to really like the river walk area.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 17, 2014)

Stayed at both.  Like both for different reasons.  

Riverside is a 1928 building converted.  It is kind of funky with exposed concrete beams and concrete floors.  Odd shaped rooms, right in the thick of things on the riverwalk.  Most units have a riverwalk view, but a few do NOT.  If you are a light sleeper this is NOT the location for you.  Especially if you get a unit that shares a wall with the nightclub next door. 

La Cascada is build ground up as a timeshare.  The presidentials are either riverfront or pool views with the river city beyond.  However, there are 2 presidentials units (both 2 BRs) on the 6th floor that have virtually no views at all.   Avoid these if you can.  It is much quieter on this end of the river but still an easy walk to all the action. 

I would choose LC over RS if it was my points.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 17, 2014)

If you like history, leave plenty of time for a visit to the Alamo.

George


----------



## bdh (Nov 17, 2014)

Since you are "walkers", try the walking tour of the King William Historic District just south of Riverwalk.  Its a nice tour of the King William neighborhood with some beautiful houses - there's also a walking path along the river with a few great views of downtown SA. The KW neighborhood also has the Guenther House Restaurant (nice setting and food/menu).


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 18, 2014)

+1 Guenther House 

We eat breakfast here at least once a trip.  They have the best San Antonio flavored coffee.  Also great bakery items.  But I love the breakfast tacos.


----------

